# Finally bought my new ride :)



## whitetailbloodtrail (Nov 7, 2007)

My father-in-law is the owner of the PRC site and deals with many of the dealerships. He made a great deal with a local dealership (Lakeside in Mecosta) to hook me up with this XP 700. Been fun already, but now it's time to look at mods. :evil: Pick is of my father-in-law and myself at the dealership.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Sweet ride! Lakeside in Mecosta is a good place to do business. The inventory they carry is second to none. Was there this weekend looking at pontoons. When I purchased my ATV, I wanted a Kawaski so I didn't purchase from them but if I would've wanted a Yammy, Polaris, Honda, or Can Am, it would have been purchased from Lakeside.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Very Nice....congrats....


----------



## whitetailbloodtrail (Nov 7, 2007)

Swamp Monster said:


> Sweet ride! Lakeside in Mecosta is a good place to do business. The inventory they carry is second to none. Was there this weekend looking at pontoons. When I purchased my ATV, I wanted a Kawaski so I didn't purchase from them but if I would've wanted a Yammy, Polaris, Honda, or Can Am, it would have been purchased from Lakeside.


Yes, they have quite a large inventory. I had great service there too from an friend I didn't know worked there, Dave F. Their prices there are so much lower than anything up this way that I have found. I checked with a dealership in TC and one in Baldwin, both of which were substantially higher than in Mecosta at Lakeside. It was definitely worth the extra drive for me. 


Thanks skull. Been fun to toy around with already. Would look nice with a big ol' 10 point in back, eh?


----------

